# My sis sent me the coolest link!!  Old Television



## Denise1952 (Jun 12, 2014)

Apologies, this was a way to lure people into buying into hulu etc.  So sorry, should have looked closer, Denise


----------



## marinaio (Jun 12, 2014)

I tried to open it but got the message: [h=2]BUY THIS DOMAIN[/h]The domain *oldiestelevision.com* may be for sale by its owner!​


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 12, 2014)

marinaio said:


> I tried to open it but got the message: *BUY THIS DOMAIN*
> 
> The domain *oldiestelevision.com* may be for sale by its owner!​


Ok, must be a wrong link, did you click on it or type it in?  I'll check, it came right up for me, sec.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 12, 2014)

Oh yeah, it does pop right up, to buy, geesh, didn't even notice, should have looked closer.  I just got too excited, I apologize to everyone but this is a site you that lists several place like Hulu that you have to pay for, again apologies  Too good to be true, one of those, I'm removing the link, we all know the pay sites already Denise


----------

